# Problemas con un 7447 en livewire



## Gaselectron (Ago 6, 2007)

*Paso a contarles....*

Estoy haciendo un reloj digital... tengo la idea de poner contadores 7490 en cascada y utilizar decodificadores 7447. el tema es que cuando hago la simulación en livewire, el 7447 entrega una señal insuficiente para un valor lógico. en la vista "logic levels" me muestra una x en las patas de salida del 7447 y no un 1 como debería. Me imagino que es un problema mío. pero no se. y además tengo problemas con el patillaje del 7490. con las patillas de reset específicamente las que dicen 9 9 y 0 0. antes usaba el electronics workbench pero este programa tiene una mejor interface. más cómoda para trabajar.


----------



## Gaselectron (Ago 16, 2007)

Ya que no se porque, nadie tuvo la amabilidad de contestarme me autocontesto... soy un tonto.. el problema es el display, era de anodo comun. debe ser de catodo comun


----------



## DeanSamuel (Feb 2, 2008)

Aquí la pregunta, amigo, sería cómo añadir un display con el catodo común a tu proyecto en el livewire, no lo crees?


----------



## sebasgm (Feb 3, 2008)

Muy simple, ubicás el componente y una vez que lo tenés le das boton derecho del mouse sobre el mismo, la primer opción que aparece es "model" entrás ahí y podés elegir entre ánodo común y cátodo comun.

Esa es la manera de cambiar el modelo de componente en todos los componentes de livewire, en aquellos en los que no es posible cambiar el modelo, el programa simplemente muestra la palabra "ideal" tildada, indicando que algo así como que el comportamiento de ese componente es justamente el ideal... aunuque no siempre lo es (obviamente...).


----------



## martho80 (Feb 12, 2010)

Muchachos una consulta, como hago para ver la señal en el osciloscopio??? siempre hablando del livewire. Gracias !!!


----------



## frankKM (Feb 12, 2010)

le das a graph y seleccionas una region en el diseño
alli aparecera la grafica


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 12, 2010)

martho80 dijo:


> Muchachos una consulta, como hago para ver la señal en el osciloscopio??? siempre hablando del livewire. Gracias !!!


 
men t dejo un ejemplo para que lo veas


----------



## beto3574 (May 1, 2010)

hola ..tengo un problema similar,,,saque un display de anodo comun...y lo trato de controlar con un 7447 que es para este tipo de display..el 7447 le estoy metiendo el codigo bcd con 4 interruptores..pero en el display no me sale nada cuando simulo,,me aparece la linea roja entrando al 7447 que indica un 1 y sale una verde lo cual es correcto por ser salida en bajo..pero el problema es ke el display no se enciende,,,


----------



## elaficionado (May 1, 2010)

Hola.

Mira este circuito.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## beto3574 (May 3, 2010)

gracias el aficionado por ayudarme...pero te cuento que error estaba cometiendo...resulta que yo en forma fisica coloco una resistencia en el anodo o catodo del display segun sea el caso para protegerlo...resulta que el simulador no acepta esto por eso mi display no trabajaba..saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 3, 2010)

Hola.

En la práctica también poner todas las resistencias es lo mas apropiado.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## beto3574 (May 5, 2010)

para cuestiones practica y de economia no es recomendable colocar todas las resistencias..pues esto es sobrecosto mas si tu proyecto se va a comercializar..todas estas resistencias se pueden sustituir por una para displays de anodo o catodo comun...pero en este caso el simulador no trabaja cuando se le coloca una resistencia de proteccion general en el anodo o catodo..


----------



## elaficionado (May 5, 2010)

Hola.

Con una resistencia los LEDs del display no encienden o brillan con la misma intensidad, por ejemplo cuando aparece el *uno* brilla más que con el *ocho*, ya que con el *uno* solo hay dos LEDs encendidos, mientras que con el *ocho* son todos los LEDs los que se enccienden y como hay una sola resistencia limitadora la corriente se repartirá según la cantidad de LEDs encendidos. Pero está corriente para cada LEDs será mayor (más brillo) a menor cantidad de LEDs encendidos, y con menor corriente para cada LEDs (menor brillo) a mayor cantidad de LEDs encendidos.

Y es bien sabido que no se deben conectar LEDs en paralelo, ya que los LEDs no son focos o bombillas, los LEDs son diodos.


Chao.
elaficioando.


----------



## iron123 (May 20, 2010)

Gracias a vos pude resolver el problema que tenia otra vez gracia


----------



## erickp (Abr 19, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Con una resistencia los LEDs del display no encienden o brillan con la misma intensidad, por ejemplo cuando aparece el *uno* brilla más que con el *ocho*, ya que con el *uno* solo hay dos LEDs encendidos, mientras que con el *ocho* son todos los LEDs los que se enccienden y como hay una sola resistencia limitadora la corriente se repartirá según la cantidad de LEDs encendidos. Pero está corriente para cada LEDs será mayor (más brillo) a menor cantidad de LEDs encendidos, y con menor corriente para cada LEDs (menor brillo) a mayor cantidad de LEDs encendidos.
> 
> ...



Hola aficionado y como hago para que siempre brillen a la misma intensidad los leds?


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 19, 2012)

Hola.

Cada LED debe tener una resistencia limitadora, en este caso son 7 resistencias.
Mira el circuito del mensaje #9

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## erickp (Abr 19, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Cada LED debe tener una resistencia limitadora, en este caso son 7 resistencias.
> Mira el circuito del mensaje #9
> ...



Muchas gracias aficionado, y si en cada una de las salidas del 7447 pongo una serie de leds en paralelo con una sola resistencia limitadora para cada serie de leds?


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 19, 2012)

Hola.

Los LEDs no se deben conectar en paralelo.
Las salidas del 7447 están diseñadas para excitar un solo LED con su resistencia.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## erickp (Abr 20, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los LEDs no se deben conectar en paralelo.
> Las salidas del 7447 están diseñadas para excitar un solo LED con su resistencia.
> ...



Gracias por la info elaficionado saludos


----------



## erickp (Abr 20, 2012)

erickp dijo:


> Gracias por la info elaficionado saludos



Y como hago para conectar varios leds a cada salida del 7447 quiero hacer un display numerico con aproximadamente 7 leds a cada salida del 7447, necesitare acoplar algun otro CI o que me recomendarias? Gracias de antemano



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los LEDs no se deben conectar en paralelo.
> Las salidas del 7447 están diseñadas para excitar un solo LED con su resistencia.
> ...




Y como hago para conectar varios leds a cada salida del 7447 quiero hacer un display numerico con aproximadamente 7 leds a cada salida del 7447, necesitare acoplar algun otro CI o que me recomendarias? Gracias de antemano


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 20, 2012)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/aumentar-corriente-marcador-grande-leds-71897/#post631675

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## erickp (Abr 20, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/aumentar-corriente-marcador-grande-leds-71897/#post631675
> 
> ...



Excelente aporte elaficionado felicidades me has ayudado mucho en mi proyecto. Ya encarrerados le puse un push button para seleccionar el numero ya que lo quiero para un display de precios, solo que al cortar la energia se vuelve a cero habra alguna manera de que aunque corte la energia al momento de volver a energizarlo vuelva el mismo numero que tenia previamente? De antemano gracias y nuevamente gran aporte, incluyo el arreglo con el push button, saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 20, 2012)

Hola.

Para que permanezca el número vas a tener que que usar una batería recargable. Esta batería solo alimenta los circutos que contienen el número y no los LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## erickp (Abr 20, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Para que permanezca el número vas a tener que que usar una batería recargable. Esta batería solo alimenta los circutos que contienen el número y no los LEDs.
> 
> ...



Ok investigare como gracias de nuevo!


----------



## erickp (Jun 1, 2012)

hola aficonado tengo dos preguntas
1. Basandome en el circuito que me haces referencia si cambio los transistores por un bc327 como calculo las resistencias de base osea las que salen del Circuito integrado, y 
2 calcular la corrinete de colector (supongo que estas son en base a el voltaje y la corriente de los leds?
Agradeceria tu ayuda y aprovecho para ver que opinas de este arreglo que hice para un secuenciador de leds con un 4017 y con transistores bc327, aqui tengo las dos mismas dudas anteriores, y ademas saber si el 4017 me da la corriente para manejar los bc327, cabe señalar que aqui tambien tengo las dos mimas dudas El calculo de las resistencias, Saludos y ojala me puedas ayudar con mi proyecto y pronto lo posteare 
PD El archivo esta en livewire


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 1, 2012)

Hola.

El 4017 da más o menos de 8mA a 9mA. Pero en el circuito que haz armado, tres de las salidas están recibiendo corriente, no sé si eso está bien, ya que, ese circuito integrado solo activa una salida a la vez. Pero todo es cuestión de probar.
Otra cosa, yo no podría LEDs en paralelo, para mí, todos los LEDs deben tener su resistencia limitadora de corriente.

Te dejo un circuito, que no pone mucha corriente sobre el 4017 (o sea, funciona en modo normal)

Acerca de la resistencia de base, se calcula, de acuerdo a la corriente de colector. Como el transistor trabaja en saturación, asume una corriente de base del 10% de la corriente de colector más o menos, pero el porcentaje puede ser menor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## erickp (Jun 1, 2012)

Muchas gracias aficionado, agradezco mucho tu atencion, tal ves sea tonta mi pregunta, me comentas que no recomiendas poner los leds en paralelo pero en tu circuito que pusiste no lo estan? No convendria poner dos en serie con una menor resistencia ya que los 5v si alcanzan para encender cada par de leds?



Aca dejo lo que comente

Si no es mucha molestia la explicacion del funcionamiento de  poner los dos transistores en esa forma de arreglo


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 1, 2012)

Hola.

Los LEDs no está en paralelo, ya que cada LED tiene su resistencia limitadora de corriente.
Dos o más LEDs están en paralelo, si los ánodos están unidos entre si mismos y los catodos también están unidos entre si mismos. 

Si pones los LEDs serie es mejor porque el circuito consume menos corriente. Por supuesto, si el voltaje del LED es de 2V o menos, para 5V.

El circuito funciona así:
El primer transistor lo que hace es activar o desactivar el segundo transistor (el de los LEDs), funciona como un inversor.
Cuando la salida del 4017 está en cero, el 1er transistor está en corto, entonces el 2do transistor conduce (los LEDs encienden).
Cuando la salida del 4017 está en uno (5V), el 1er transistor está saturado, esto pone el voltaje de Vbe de 2do transistor a menos de 0.6V, llevando a este transistor al corte (los LEDs no encienden).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## erickp (Jun 1, 2012)

Felicidades por tu magnifica explicacion ahora me queda mas claro. Excelente!


----------

